# Adjusting/tightening Oakleys?



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

The eyewear thread reminded me of this. I have a pair of half jackets with prescription persimmon lenses from BicycleRx. Over time I feel like the earpieces have loosened where they attach to the lens part of the frame. I can't see in the little holes too well, but from what I can see it doesn't even seem like there is a screw in there somewhere. I don't want to stick an eyeglass screwdriver in there blindly and strip whatever is in there or otherwise damage anything.

Has anyone had experience with this or other Oakley models to know for sure? The design isn't that different from Flak Jackets so it might be the same for them.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Talk to the vendor. Oakley has a pretty good warrantee policy.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

My Half Jackets are 5 years old. Nothing has come loose at all. Only thing I've done is replaced lenses and the nose pieces.


----------



## Cygnusx51 (May 5, 2010)

No screws, they just pop in and out. If you want to take the arms off, just grab the frame around the lens in one hand, and grab the arm around the "O" and the rubber tab (by the frame) and twist the arm to the outside and they'll pop right off. You'll see how they fit in there. To replace, just do the reverse. Put one ball in bottom socket and twist to the inside.

I've had my half jackets for 11 years...lots and lots of use. Never had the arms detach by themselves so I wouldn't worry about it. Take the arm off and see for yourself how worn the little balls are that fit into the frame. I just inspected mine again and i'm confident that they'll never break on their own.

Edited: Forgot to mention...I also have the Flak Jackets and the Straight Jackets. All arms attach to the frames in the same exact way.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I didn't realize how they attached but now it makes sense. I think I might be imagining that they have gotten looser. I'm going to ride and not think about it unless it becomes an issue. I never notice any issue on the trail once I'm really into it anyway.


----------

